# Ford 2600 Tractor- Tachometer



## DSM (Aug 24, 2013)

What drives a tachometer on a Ford 2600 tractor?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Does you tractor have an alternator or a generator? Some of these tractors had a cable connected to the back of the generator. If the generator has been replaced by an alternator... you may be out of luck.

If the tractor originally had an alternator, the 2600 could have a tach driven from the oil pump drive located below the oil filter. They went to this drive when they changed from generators to alternators at the factory.


----------



## DSM (Aug 24, 2013)

If I took the cap off of the tach drive system, would the parts fall into the oil pan?


----------

